# Need urgent help regarding Transcripts to FSU



## Regs (Nov 18, 2011)

I need urgent help regarding information on how to send transcripts to FSU . I have the transcripts with me and I am not sure whether I need to specify my name in the envelope or is there any Id that I need to write on the envelope.
Any help would be really appreciated.


Thanks,
Reghu


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 18, 2011)

Usually the instructions to send transcipts are on the site.
AFAIK some schools instruct that your school has the send the transcipt to them with official school seals and some just require that you send it to the right department with your name on the return. I highly doubt that your name is so common that they can't tell who it's from.

apart from that, sometimes there are id numbers on the application and stuff that you can use to ID yourself in the mail.


----------



## Regs (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help Mike.

I checked FSU's site it just instructs to send it to Graduate Admissions Office.The sealed envelope has universities address as return address and FSU's address as the to address.

I have not submitted by FSU online application yet, its almost done and I have not received any Id for my application till now.

Would it be fine if I write my name on the official transcript envelope like "Official Transcripts of Reghu Shanker" ?


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 18, 2011)

Just use your name. No need to tell them it's the official transcript. If they open it up and can't tell, then I think the admin will reflect extremely poorly of the educational quality of FSU.
Considering your name is Reghu Shanker, it's unique enough that I doubt there will be another Reghu Shanker who will apply to FSU or even have the same name and goes to the same college as you.


----------



## Regs (Nov 18, 2011)

I think that sounds better.

One issue is that I am sending this letter on behalf of my university so the return address is that of my previous university.

So as you said I will just put my name on the envelope mentioning the course which I applying for.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 18, 2011)

then the return address should be the university
the "to" address is FSU's admin. and you're set. You can put in a typed up letter saying that this is for you and supply them the year and term in which you're applying, but I dont know if it's necessary or not.


----------



## Regs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I did as you told. 

I am not sure I need to start a new thread for this I have one more question.

FSU says I can submit a DVD containing my work as a visual sample but does not mention any format for this. Can I use wmv format or do I need to make a DVD that is playable in DVD player?


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 22, 2011)

always as a dvd disc. not a data disc. 
You need to transcode your stuff into a dvd that is playable on a player. make sure to test the dvd on 2 or 3 different devices to make sure it works.


----------



## Regs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mike.

I tried converting my 1080 24p HD wmv format video to DVD. The quality loss seems to be huge and the aspect ratio also screwed up.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 22, 2011)

the aspect ratio should be 16:9 if you're doing 1080p.
the quality loss is natural because dvd only supports at best 8mbps.
Check the dvd project to see if you accidentally set it to 4:3.


----------



## Regs (Nov 23, 2011)

I ultimately found a way out

1) Converted my wmv to dvd[mpeg2] format using DVDflix. This converter gave me the least quality loss.

2) Set the format to NTSC and 16:9 aspect ratio and audio to 256kbps.

Its seems to play well in all software players except few jerks when video does a fadeout to black in my video when I play in windows media player 11. I think that should be fine.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 23, 2011)

test your dvd out on other systems as well. if you ahve a 360 or ps3 or advd player or another computer, test it out to make sure it works.


----------



## Regs (Nov 25, 2011)

I converted the video to ntsc and tried in few players. I evaluated the video with Gspot. It reports my video as
1) NTSC
2)16:9
3)Progressive scan
4)MPEG-2

Is my video being a progressive scan video cause an issue playing in DVD. I understand that most of the cameras today have native progressive scan only.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 25, 2011)

nah, i dont think 480p is a problem. 
you should be fine. check the transcoded video and see if the problem is there. if it is, you need to tweak your transcode settings.


----------



## Regs (Nov 25, 2011)

The rendered final from the editing suite have no problem, its in wmv,IVTC 24p video.

The dvd  format file that is being generated shows it as progressive scanning, but its being played in all computers that I tried no issues there, just a small jerk in windows media player.Nothing that noticable.

So I should be good to go right?

Thanks a lot for the help Mike


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah sounds like it.
if it looks fine on a dvd player, you're good. They're not gonna watch it in wmp anyways. probably a dedicated dvd player or something like nero or power dvd.
good luck


----------



## Regs (Nov 27, 2011)

One more question, where can I find a sample format of the resume that is usually followed for submitting resumes for MFA's in US.

I have prepared a resume but I am not sure if that is the format that is being followed.

Please help out on this, a pointer in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 27, 2011)

there is no real format for resumes. your best bet is to look it up online. Mine have a certain look but it is completely different than my gf's and is completely different from her friend's resume.
sorry. that will need you to simply google it up


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you checked out their website and carteria for sending transcripts....?  Usually they are mentioned there, you can also call and talk to someone to get the proper info regards to this....


----------

